
Google Notebook Shuts Down - grigy
http://www.google.com/googlenotebook/faq.html
======
brh_jr
Why Google Docs is not a good replacement for Google Notebook.

1\. Notebook you can tag entries in a notebook. Docs you can just tag the
document. 2\. You can view all entries by tag. 3\. Notebook gives you a count
of how many items you have related to a tag.

Why is google taking away something that I use almost more than I use gmail?
=-(

Any good alternatives?

